

I wish all customer service were like this. - dorkitude
http://i.imgur.com/e0LcT6J.jpg

======
MarkTee
Go back to Reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/1o8dc0/best_customer_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/1o8dc0/best_customer_service_exchange_ever_netflix/)

